

Denmark Levies world's first fat tax - fiesycal
http://finance.ninemsn.com.au/newsbusiness/8354522/denmark-levies-worlds-first-fat-tax

======
jinushaun
May be it's the article's particular spin, but the tax doesn't sound very well
thought out. This is just a form of moral legislation similar to prohibition
of alcohol and enforcement of religious standards (i.e., blue laws). The
article also brings up the fact that this tax will hurt Danish companies
because exports will be less exposed to this tax than local products.

------
fondue
I remember when Canada raised their taxes on goods; every weekend there were
caravans of Canadians flowing into Duluth to shop at the Sam's Club.

edit - This was around 1990. Yeah, I'm old.

------
rick888
Is anyone surprised here? Denmark has the highest taxes in the world. It's
just one more thing the government wants to control.

~~~
mostermand
Taxes helps the poor at the cost of the rich. Good deal if you ask me

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
[http://ida.dk/english/comeworkandliveindenmark/livingindenma...](http://ida.dk/english/comeworkandliveindenmark/livingindenmark/Sider/livingindenmark.aspx)

Yeah it does seem like a good deal. If the government can indeed make good on
these services, I think that is good.

~~~
rick888
"If you do not have a tax card, the employer must withhold 60% of your salary
for taxes without allowances."

Sounds great. Where can I sign up!

